# Would like to install vehicle lift



## Xyzal (Sep 4, 2008)

I would like to install a 4 post lift. My problem is I only have a 10ft high ceiling. Bottom car is 53" tall, top car is 47". How thick (in general) is the lift? My garage door is about 18" off the ceiling when opened. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

10ft ceiling - 18" for door - 53 for car one and 47 for car two equals 2 inches leftover for the lift.  nope


----------

